
Interested in a startup hub in San Francisco area? - startupstarter

======
startupstarter
Inspired by The New Scene in NYC for Entrepreneurs (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9585> )

I live in SF, so this will be in the SF area, but I may look as far south as
Menlo Park if space is good or high demand for further south.

I will try to throw a website together in a week or so, but in the meantime,
please post here or shoot me an email at jklemail at gmail . com if you're
interested in helping me out or in joining.

I'm trying to work on a project too, so I will need all the help I can get.
Right now I am browsing for office spaces in the SF area and Peninsula area in
craigslist to see the price ranges and what's available. But it's really just
surveying now since it's impossible to decide on it without more feedback and
definite interest. But what I'm shooting for is cheap location with good
parking and hopefully some windows to sun light. I am estimating 200 sq ft per
member (100-150 for actual cube space, depending on single person or group,
and extra spaces for walkways, lunch area, bathroom, etc). So I guess once
there's more feedback, you guys can help me out in hunting down good locations
in either craigslist or other sources. Base on my fuzzy math of 200 sq
ft/cube, we should be aiming for ~$1/sq ft (hopefully less, depending on
location, etc.) in order get it down to the ~$250/member/month mark. Of
course, that's just fuzzy math, I'm sure we'll have to adjust that once we
know the actual # of signups and what they want. Here's my filtered link to
craigslist: SF:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/off/sfc?maxAsk=6000&minSqft;=2000](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/off/sfc?maxAsk=6000&minSqft=2000)
peninsula:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/off/pen?maxAsk=6000&minSqft;=2000](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/off/pen?maxAsk=6000&minSqft=2000)

Financial and time wise, I'm looking for someone who have extra money or time
or both to partner with me so I don't have to take all the burden. Without 1
or more financial partners, I won't be able to do anything before getting some
kind of deposits/initial rentals from early signups.

ps. can you guys up vote this "news" if you are at least interested so I can
get a feel of interest level and also it will be ranked higher so more people
can see and know about it?

thanks, john

~~~
startupstarter
Or, let this post get bury, visit and up vote on my follow up:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=11808>

------
missrogue
Hey gang...there is already a 'hub' in San Francisco. The Coworking movement
(that Cafe Bricolage in NYC is hooked into) started here with Chris Messina,
Brad Neuberg, Ryanne Hodsen, Jay Dedman, Ted Tagami and myself (Tara Hunt).

We currently have several coworking spots in the city:

<http://www.citizenspace.us> <http://thehatfactory.net>

and you can see much more discussion on the work we are doing around the world
(as well as collecting all sorts of data in surveys, etc.) here:

<http://www.coworking.info>

Tara

------
missrogue
Oh...and in San Francisco...even the most remote places run for about
$2.00psf/month. We got a steal at $1.10psf in South Park, but it was the only
thing we saw after looking for months.

We were aiming for the $2psf.

Oh...and there are WAY more costs than rent, btw. Check out our post on the
costs of running a space:

<http://citizenspace.us/2007/03/20/baring-it-all-the-costs-of-citizen-space/>

And we charge about $350/desk + $225/floaters. Free for drop-ins, though. :)

------
Mistone
Hello, I would definitely be interested on getting some space in SF but not so
much if you are thinking of a South Bay location. I'm currently based in
Petaluma so I would also need to get setup living wise in SF but this is in
process now, so not a roadblock. This is exciting, let me know what I can do
to assist.

~~~
startupstarter
Great, finally got a response! It's good to know at least someone is as
excited as I am about this :)

Well, I am not thinking about south bay either since I'm in SF, so Menlo Park
is pretty much as south as I will go. So are you saying you were planning to
move to SF regardless?

As for helping, see my edited original post (so every msg stays focused).

------
RyanGWU82
Intriguing. I'd be interested in participating in such a deal, but I can't
commit at the moment. Location is everything, of course, and I'm in Mountain
View. Menlo Park would be about as far away as I could handle. Good luck!

